# Pickup brushes for LGB handcart



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got myself an older LGB 2001 handcart that needs some replacement pickup brushes (don't have the originals for reference). It looks like new brushes come in 14mm and 16mm varieties; anyone know which size the handcart takes?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Neither are the correct ones as the hand car used the separate spring and brush.
The brass holder does not need to be replaced.
This is a stocked item at many dealers. 
Same parts are used on the 2080, and 2010/2020 engines and other split case motor blocks..


----------

